# PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2009)

*PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Earisu (19. Mai 2009)

*PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*

Verkauft sich das zeug nicht oder was ist los

Für 10 euro inkl Versand bestell ich sofort


----------



## chrissv2 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*

Falsches *3D*fx Logo...

mfg
chris


----------



## Metty79 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*



chrissv2 schrieb:


> Falsches *3D*fx Logo...
> 
> mfg
> chris



Seit der Voodoo 3 ist *3d*fx das logo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B00 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*



Earisu schrieb:


> Verkauft sich das zeug nicht oder was ist los
> 
> Für 10 euro inkl Versand bestell ich sofort


 Ja 10 €uro incl. Versand. da bin ich dabei


----------



## Oliver (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*

Wir geben euch noch 10 Euro bei jedem Kauf dazu. Was haltet ihr davon? 

Da ich schon 2 Shirts habe, wäre ein Polo mal nicht schlecht. Sammelbestellung ftw! Raff?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*

Nee, ich will keinen Polo. Hab' schon einen Corsa zuhause stehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Xel'Naga (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Bundle: 3dfx-Tasse + T-Shirt 5 Euro günstiger [ANZEIGE]*

Ich warte noch ab bis das 3dfx T-shirt billiger ist.


----------

